# Xifaxan Cheap Prices?



## dman77 (Jun 17, 2009)

Does anyone know where this can be purchased cheap? This stuff helps me tremendously but I have to pay $5 US per pill here in the states.Or does anyone know of anything that acts just like this stuff?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.medicinenet.com/small_intestina...rowth/page6.htm lists some other antibiotics used for SIBO and some are older drugs for which there could be a cheaper generic.All too often if you find an on-line pharmacy that is dirt cheap they are not legit and you can't be sure the drugs are real or if real were stored properly and are before their expiration date.


----------

